# Headlights still looks new 2011



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Juanton said:


> I've seen a lot of post about the headlight cover fogging up due to condensation. But my 2011 cruze headlight looks good still after 7 years. No UV damage or clouded. It is still clear like year one. Anyone else?


Do you live in an area that doesn't see snow? Road debris will chip away at the clear coat that protects the lens from the environment. If the clear coat stays intact and the lens remains relatively free from scratches and abrasions, they'll stay clear. It also depends though on the quality of the clear coat that has been applied. Seems Chevy has done it right. Although mine is a 2014, I see absolutely no sign of clouding, fading either.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

i live in NY which gets a lot of snow but thats relative to alot of other people. I've also taken trips to Canada during winter.


----------

